# Curtis Johnson - St. John's



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm watching SJU/UConn right now and I'm seeing this freakin monster of a man on the floor for St. John's. I wasn't told his name or specifics, so I looked it up.

He's Curtis Johnson 7'2 330lbs.

THATS SHAQESQUE!

He puts up zero stats, but do you think he could be a late second rounder? I know that some team will pick him up as a FA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No. He has bad feet and he can barely move. He is a nice little story for making it on the court here in NYC, but the guy stinks to high heaven.

At first I thought you were joking when I saw this post.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

That guy reminds me of Josh Moore, but I saw Josh Moore play in college; I've never seen Curtis play.

He'll get some Summer League looks because of his size, but its very unlikely he'll score a roster spot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys don't understand he has a vertical leap of zero and he can barely run. He is not going to get any looks at a pro career. He was a charity case by St. John's and the only reason he has been playing is because the program has sunk that low. 

He is done playing basketball completely after this year. He has no pro talent whatsoever. They have to break all of his toes just to re-adjust his feet so he could walk correctly and yet he still has trouble walking on those feet and yet some think he will get in a camp, not going to happen.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF, so what do you _really_ think about Johnson? Do you think he could make a team?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> HKF, so what do you _really_ think about Johnson? Do you think he could make a team?


Hehe. I am not being harsh, but honest. This is his first year playing in the games for St. John's and he is a senior. He never even played in HS.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> They have to break all of his toes just to re-adjust his feet so he could walk correctly and yet he still has trouble walking on those feet




Still, 7'2 is 7'2. You can't teach size. However unlikely his chances for playing pro are, I bet NBA scouts will not completely forget about him until he retires from the game.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

My Cyclones have a guy comming in next year that is 6"10 350 pounds by the name of Aaron Agnew. He is supposed to be light on his feet. He don't get much pub because he plays for a small school in Ohio but he sounds like he could be a superstar if he loses a little weight and get's an attitude...


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

There is about an equal chance of the posters on this thread making the NBA as there is for Curtis Johnson. I was at the game last night and CuJo is a fan favorite and one of my favorite players. However, he can only play 20 minutes a game, has no touch, can't run the floor, has had numerous foot surgeries and its a miracle that he can still play. He wouldn't be getting more than 5-10 minutes a game if not for the suspensions.

I, too, thought this thread was a joke when I first saw it. He is very lucky to be playing on a 1-A team, especially in the Big East.

Believe me, he will get no Summer League looks or anything of the such.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

I would like to see this guy match up against my boy Andrew Skogland from ISU. 

Skogs is a 7 foot white guy with no moves, no touch, and has nothing going for him other than we love him. They should match up on pay per view or something. I would pay 5 bucks to watch 2 doofs stumble around the court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cycloneandy</b>!
> I would like to see this guy match up against my boy Andrew Skogland from ISU.
> 
> Skogs is a 7 foot white guy with no moves, no touch, and has nothing going for him other than we love him. They should match up on pay per view or something. I would pay 5 bucks to watch 2 doofs stumble around the court.


Talk about wasting your money. :no: Who the hell wants to see that?


----------

